
Computer solves a major time travel problem - gpresot
https://cosmosmagazine.com/physics/computer-solves-a-major-time-travel-problem
======
coldtea
How is the first solution a new solution?

The Marty descending by the time-travelling Marty who "becomes his own
grandparent" either has other genes than the original Marty (and thus is
either another person, not the one that originally came, which maintains the
paradox), or always was his own grandson (so this new solution is just the
already known time-loop solution a la 12 Monkeys).

